# FF-Fish



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I have these fish for sale due to making room in my tank and they arnt getting along.

1 Venustus cichlid- He is 5 ish inches and nicly colord.

















1 Eletric Yellow- I am not sure the sex but its bright yellow and has the nice black line down its dorsal fin. Its about 3 1/2 inches.









Plus a small flowerhorn.

They are all eating everything i toss in the tank. Everything from prawns,shrimp,pellets and krill.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for more fish


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for new fish and cheeper prices.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump want thesse fish gone!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Why are you selling the FH you got from IPU?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

cose i am clearing out that tank for my new guy i got. hes gonna need the full 75 gallons soon.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

so turns out the fader is a female... she is pairring up with another one of my fh's.... verry nice female who wants her????


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! ttt! need them gone!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! the last 2 fish asking $10


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump last 3 fish are free and they gosta go!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

PM'd ya..
Thanks..
Rob..


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

PM on your way


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

all fish penidn thanks guys


----------

